# the easy way to kill a bottle top



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe sounds pedantic, I was upset by other non related stuff ... my apologies, not my style ...

paraphrasing dgui sic.

"My way is not the only way or the right way it is just a way that I like."






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Arturo and Wonderful baby.


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

amazing shooting, beautiful slingshot, and by the way, i like your shoes...


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Great shooting! You are an artist my friend!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hard Hitting Slammin Fast & Accurate and thats one Sweet BABY I Love It.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are an extremely fine shooter, Arturo. That was very nicely done!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

Nice shooting. Always impressed by your skills!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you very much guys, glad you liked, I've spent all my stock of cans, but a guy who works at the restaurant in the town is gathering tons of bottle tops for a few money, so now I have more than 150 bottle tops LOL ... this afternoon I killed about a dozen, the drawback is replacing the broken ones each time I hit (some lasts 2 hits), time ago I tested a steel gong but was to heavy and hitting it was giving uncontrollable ricochets, maybe a thick leather target is the optimum, but here is very difficult to obtain any kind of leather ... I will always insist in the benefits of small targets to improve accuracy even so can be very frustrating at the beginning ... PERSEVERANCE ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Saderath said:


> Great shooting! You are an artist my friend!


Ha ... special mention to your Kermes Oak PFS my friend, man what kind of magic did you put it into that frame? it shoots like a dream ! IT JUST FLOATS !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Very very nice shooting!! You are an, extreme shot! Good video.

SMS


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Arturito..your skills never cease to amaze me.....a cross between elegance and lethality!!!


----------

